# How to make an incubator?



## dougie210 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi,
Guys i was woundering if any one could tell me how to make a cheapish, simple, easy to use incubator which can hatch western bearded dragon eggs and Thick tail gecko eggs, and maybe-just maybe Northern Spiny Tailed gecko eggs,
Ok guys
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## dougie210 (Jul 15, 2008)

As i just want to make an incubator which will work for these animals!


----------



## vs380kw (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.ultimatereptiles.com.au/...art&page=shop.browse&category_id=39&Itemid=64 there is how to make one found on the URS website


----------



## dougie210 (Jul 15, 2008)

Will it be suffieceint for the reptiles i listed above?-But it has to be cheapish price,easy to use, sort of simple to make?


----------



## alex_c (Jul 15, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> Will it be suffieceint for the reptiles i listed above?-But it has to be cheapish price,easy to use, sort of simple to make?



yes just adjust the thermostat to the required temp.


----------



## dougie210 (Jul 15, 2008)

But it has to be cheapish price,easy to use, sort of simple to make?


----------



## dougie210 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh and easy to set up, so with understanding instructions lol


----------



## Lewy (Jul 15, 2008)

Go to dump and get an old little bar fridge (freeish) go to pet store get a heat bulb $10 Get a thermostat they can range anywhere from $40 - $300+ and there u go u got an incubator

Lewy


----------



## Lewy (Jul 15, 2008)

This is what i keep my babes in a bit big for what u wont but the same idea


----------



## dougie210 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bump-One with instructions, on what to do and stuff, and it can't be that big.
But Thanks any way.


----------



## herptrader (Jul 15, 2008)

There is a care sheet on the Herp Shop web site detailing about the cheapest and simplest reptile incubator you could imagine. The one pictured on the care sheet has successfully hatched all manner of reptile critters from geckos to taipans.


----------



## herptrader (Jul 15, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> Please guys, Don't be so hard on me lol



I thought he was moderately restrained - this topic has been done to death!


----------



## dougie210 (Jul 15, 2008)

Have you got a link to the like exact page ?


----------



## dougie210 (Jul 15, 2008)

for the incubator


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...-to-building-a-cheap-and-ugly-incubator-69524


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jul 15, 2008)

Lewy said:


> This is what i keep my babes in a bit big for what u wont but the same idea


 
looks cool!!!!


----------



## Lewy (Jul 15, 2008)

Crazy_Snake08 said:


> looks cool!!!!


 

Yer cheers it dose the job so well and can hold a hell of a lot of snakes so when i start breeding it is going to come in very handy 

Lewy


----------



## Lewy (Jul 15, 2008)

Trouble said:


> OMG, you are able to search for yourself, as herptrader said, this topic has SOOO many threads its been done to death.... Use the serch engine...
> 
> Even at the bottom of this thread it has a related thread area where old threads come up on the same topic.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Trouble i just got to change the COLD DRINKS sign to a SNAKES sign


----------



## dougie210 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Greebo


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 15, 2008)

bearded dragons and geckos eggs incubate at different temperatures, so you might want to look at making 2 small ones...


----------



## Rocket (Jul 15, 2008)

Both species can be incubated at 28-29oC so an incubator designed for holding multiple clutches will be fine for both species.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 15, 2008)

id be more inclined to incubate the gex at 27 - 28 and the dragons at 29 -30....

but thats just me...


----------



## dougie210 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok ok ok,
Umm could you tell me how to make one of those "small" Incubators??


----------



## dougie210 (Jul 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## dougie210 (Jul 17, 2008)

Bump any one???


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 18, 2008)

find a bar fridge, or an esky (depending on what size you want to make), a heatcord (i use 6m 50watt) and a decent thermostat....

Run the heat cord around the inside edges, connect to thermostat, set temp and off you go.... 
always check temps with a reliable thermometer too, you cant rely on the thermostat to be accurate!


----------



## dougie210 (Jul 18, 2008)

Do i put the container the eggs are in, in the middle or on top of the heat cord??, oh and do i drill holes in the esky to put the heat cord in ?


----------



## dougie210 (Jul 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## dougie210 (Jul 19, 2008)

Bump to the top of the page!!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 19, 2008)

in the middle, dont know how you will put them ontop if you run the cord around the sides! lol

yes drill a hole, poke the cord/s through and then silicon it up so its all sealed.


----------



## dougie210 (Jul 20, 2008)

Bump lol


----------

